# Peruflora website?



## SlipperFan (May 11, 2009)

Has anyone noticed that Peruflora's website no longer takes you to Peruflora? I wonder what's up???


----------



## John M (May 11, 2009)

Huh? That's weird. I wonder if they know.


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2009)

I never was able to get to their website.


----------



## Kyle (May 12, 2009)

They are having computer problems. If you want there email, I have it.

Kyle


----------



## SlipperFan (May 12, 2009)

Computer problems? How do computer problems result in someone else usurping your domain name? I don't understand.


----------



## Kyle (May 12, 2009)

From the pen of Manolo Arias:

Hello from Peruflora and thanks for your attention to this email.

In the past weeks our website and email hosting services have experienced some problems that we were not able to solve.

In order to reset the system and start again, we had to change the web site. The new web page for Peruflora will be www.peruflora.net, and the new contact email address will be: [email protected].

Email is active right now and we are working in order to launch the web site in the following weeks. Please contact us to [email protected]

Thanks and regards from Peru.

Manolo Arias
Peruflora

Does that shed some light on things, or does it require a more indepth explaination?

Kyle


----------



## SlipperFan (May 12, 2009)

Thanks, Kyle. I see that the new URL is not yet working, but I'll keep checking it.

There are lots of orchid websites I visit occasionally to see what is new, and was surprised to find Peruflora isn't Peruflora anymore. I even did a google search to try to find it, but nothing came up.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2009)

I checked the net link and NG!  I'm trying to find out about a previously uncompleted plant order.


----------



## Hugorchids (Dec 2, 2012)

did they go out of business?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2012)

No, i received their email order catalog a day or to ago.


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 5, 2012)

Can you take their email on this place????


----------



## Ruli (Dec 6, 2012)

[email protected]


----------

